# Showing off...



## Chills (Jan 13, 2021)

Just showing off ?
Just found this beautiful little fella trying to make himself comfy in one of our offices. 
Moved him on to a safer place away from some aggressive miners with shovels.
Located a few 100kms south of Mt Isa


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 19, 2021)

That is really great to see. I assume that you are not the designated “reptile person” on site, as your face is not shown. Very wise of you. A mate of mine who works FIFO in WA and has kept many snakes, including Pilbara Death adders, got into real strife for collecting a stimmie that somebody else was about to decapitate. He received an official warning, was sanctioned and also told by the big boss it was never to never to happen again. The OHS people are extremely inflexible in terms of their procedures on mine sites.


----------

